# 1000 gal. propane tank weight



## huffdawg (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone know the dry weight of their 1000 gal. propane tank?  
I thinking about buying one for .40 lbs  but the lady said they have not been weighed yet.
Also what are things to look for when buying a decommissioned lp tank

Huff


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 1, 2011)

From memory they are about 900lbs


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 1, 2011)

1750 # 1,000 gallon   aprox.   empty           #10,080 full of water

940 #  500 gallon   aprox.      empty             #5110  full of water


----------



## nate379 (Feb 1, 2011)

Imagine depends on the manufacture, but I would figure around 1800-2000lbs.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 1, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Imagine depends on the manufacture, but I would figure around 1800-2000lbs.




Yes it does vary slightly by manufacturer. I believe there are 4 main manufactures in North America. The weight I give is in the middle approximately. OUCH thats $700.00


----------



## bigburner (Feb 1, 2011)

scrap here is .11 or less a pound. That is want I would offer.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow that is good $$.  Last time I talked to someone it was under $100 a ton here for scrap.


----------



## kielka (Feb 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever got in touch with a propane distributor for propane tanks? I'm looking into setting up a water storage a system but trying to figure out the most cost effective storage container.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 2, 2011)

I called a few when I was looking and no luck ,but one of them I called directed me to a salvage yard for tanks so it worked out good. Check with your metal recycling places.


----------



## Paver56 (Feb 2, 2011)

Where in Eastern PA are you located?  I live in Lancaster.  There is a guy advertising in the Lancaster Farming magazine that has a bunch of tanks-250,500, and 1000.
I just called him yesterday.  The 500 gal. tanks are $375 and the 1000 gal. tanks are $935.  All the tanks are painted and he can weld the fittings you need-he charges T&M for the welding. 
I can give you his name and number if you PM me.


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 2, 2011)

bigburner said:
			
		

> scrap here is .11 or less a pound. That is want I would offer.



I got hold of a propane supplier after talking to the recycler  he told me he would sell me one for the same price he would get from the recycler which is around $300  .
Recycle tried to fleece me.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 2, 2011)

huffdawg said:
			
		

> bigburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds pretty good. I think scrap is on it's way up. Check for major pitting on the bottom. some minor pitting won't hurt anything.


----------



## kuribo (Feb 2, 2011)

I found my local scrap yard had 4-5 500 gallon propane tanks. They looked pretty good but I wondered if they had any holes. The scrapyard had no idea and told me to ask the propane company that scrapped them. When I called the propane company they told me they couldn't tell me what was wrong with them just that they were unfit for propane service. I am therefore reluctant to use them....


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a new regulation here now and it states that the tanks have to be cert. 250 psi or 300 I am not sure which  one .  Once the current cert. runs out they have to take  the ones with the 200 psi rating out of service.Should be lots of tanks available in the near future that are in pretty good shape.


----------



## salecker (Feb 2, 2011)

Kuribo
 If you are planing to add ports for plumbing,any leaks can be repaired.So long as the outside bottom looks ok they should be fine.My tanks were manufactuered in the 60's and the inside was smooth unpitted.I had fittings welded in on mine then tested to 80 PSI.If you did get a bad one you can allways sell it back as scrap.
 Good Luck Thomas


----------



## kuribo (Feb 2, 2011)

sell it back as scrap- didn't think about that! Good point!

How did everyone go about getting the stench out of their tank?


----------



## salecker (Feb 3, 2011)

When i got my tanks they had been decomishined,valves removed data plate removed,purged ect.They installed pipe plugs.I removed the plugs and they aired out for about a month,then i got the welding done as i built a rack,about a month,and about another month buy the time my boiler room was closed in.Buy that time there was hardly any smell.I did preasure wash the inside when i had the standing up.
 Then again mabey i got used to the smell??
  Let them air out as long as you can.There are some posts with a chemical that is supposed to cut the smell.Mabey i got lucky and our propane isn't as stinky but i don't think so.
 Thomas


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 3, 2011)

kuribo said:
			
		

> sell it back as scrap- didn't think about that! Good point!
> 
> How did everyone go about getting the stench out of their tank?



Put a couple gallons of bleach or denatured alcohol in ,fill with water let soak a couple days and drain. May not want to do that way in winter.
There's some other threads here on cleaning tanks. Just do a search.


----------



## kuribo (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the tips, much appreciated...


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 3, 2011)

salecker said:
			
		

> When i got my tanks they had been decomishined,valves removed data plate removed,purged ect.They installed pipe plugs.I removed the plugs and they aired out for about a month,then i got the welding done as i built a rack,about a month,and about another month buy the time my boiler room was closed in.Buy that time there was hardly any smell.I did preasure wash the inside when i had the standing up.
> Then again mabey i got used to the smell??
> Let them air out as long as you can.There are some posts with a chemical that is supposed to cut the smell.Mabey i got lucky and our propane isn't as stinky but i don't think so.
> Thomas



How is your tank piped Thomas?  Did you put a drain in?      Do you guys with 1000 gal. tanks have any pics. 

Thanx

Huff


----------



## salecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi
 I made a stand/skid to mount my tanks standing up vertical.I added 1 1/4 weld on bungs in the very top and bottom.Added temperature wells for the top and bottom,used one of the existing bungs for middle.Hot water goes in top first into B tank then A tank,return water comes from bottom of tank A then tank B.
 Hope it works
 Thomas


----------



## dogwood (Feb 4, 2011)

This info was copied and pasted from http://www.missiongas.com/lpgastankdimensions.htm

Trinity LPG Tanks
Size       Diameter Length Height  Weight 
250 Gal   31.5       86.5       39.75    472 
500 Gal   37.42     118         45.75     871 
1000 Gal 40.96     190.88   49.38   1729 

American Propane Tanks 
Size         Diameter Length Height Weight 
250 Gal    31               94          39         483 
500 Gal    37               119        46         949 
1000 Gal  41               192        50         1760 

Thompson Propane Tanks 
Size         Diameter     Length   Height     Weight 
250 Gal       30                  94         39.13      500 
500 Gal       37                  120       46.13       925 
1000 Gal     41                  192        50.5         1775 

Quality Steel Propane Tanks 
Size          Diameter  Length   Height      Weight 
250 Gal       30             92            38               480 
500 Gal       37             120         45                940 
1000 Gal   41             192          49               1800


----------

